# Notebook Cpu tauschen!



## arne446 (6. August 2013)

Ich besitzte einen Acer Aspire 7750G. Doch dieser weist jetzt einen Hardware defekt auf und ist älter als 2 Jahre(keine Garantie mehr).
Darum möchte ich mir ein neues Notebook zulegen, das relativ günstig ist und den CPU ( Intel Core i7 2630QM Sandy Bridge ) von Acer
ins neue Notebook einbauen. Mit welchen Sockeln, Mainboard ist der CPU kompatibel?


----------



## Alex555 (7. August 2013)

Was hat dein Acer denn für einen Defekt. Hier mal eine Info zu dem I7: Intel Core i7 2630QM Notebook Prozessor - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ 
Sockel ist der FCPGA988 . Du solltest aufpassen, dass bei deinem neuen Laptop die CPU nicht gelötet ist, sondern gesockelt. 
Zudem musst du mit dem Kühlsystem aufpassen, ob das auch die 45W des I7 handhaben kann. 
Wie das mit dem Bios ist, ob du also ein neues Bios benötigst, um die CPU im neuen Laptop nutzen zu können, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. 
Vielleicht wäre es das beste, wenn du die CPU ausbaust, und bei ebay verkaufst, und das Geld zum neuen Notebook dazunimmst?


----------



## freezy94 (7. August 2013)

Ich wäre mir nicht sicher ob du überhaupt eine andere CPU als die angegebene verwenden kannst. OEM-Boards haben meistens eine "Schutzfunktion" um Hardware auszutauschen.

Ich würde auch den Vorschlag von Alex555 in erwägung ziehen und die CPU / RAM etc. verkaufen und das Geld in ein neues Notebook zu stecken.
Vorallem hast du dann wieder die Gewährleistung/Garantie von min. 1 Jahr.


----------



## combatIII (7. August 2013)

Hau das komplette Book doch raus bei ebay oder so.Als Defekt deklarieren und gut ist.Da bauen sich dann Leute noch DVD Drive,RAM,CPU oder Screen aus.Vielleicht kannst den losschlagen für 100,- Piepen.


----------



## Alex555 (7. August 2013)

Am Besten wäre es, wenn du alles noch funktionierende selbst ausbauen würdest, und alles einzeln auf Ebay verkauft (z.b. CPU, RAM,HDD). 
Es wäre nur wichtig zu wissen, was denn genau für einen Defekt das Notebook aufweist? 
Dementsprechend könnte man das Defekte Teil als defekt verkaufen, und den rest alles als funktionierend. 
Den kompletten Laptop als defekt zu verkaufen mindert sehr stark den Wert...


----------



## freezy94 (7. August 2013)

Teile einfach als "konnte nicht getestet werden und deswegen als defekt" anbieten.


----------



## Railroadfighter (8. August 2013)

Du kannst einen "leeren" Clevo-Barebone (also ohne Cpu, HDD, Ram, LW) kaufen (z.B. bei Hawkforce) und mit den alten Teilen bestücken. Bei allen ab 15 Zoll ist die CPU tauschbar. Die Ivy Bridge Barebones nehmen auch Sandy Cpus.
Mein W370ET hab auch so gekauft und mit dem i5 2450 betrieben.


----------

